# Gander Mountain casts plans for IPO



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Here you go guys. With your IRA stock in Gander Mnt, you can tell the wife you are helping your retirement when you blow the family budget on hunt/fish items.

Gander Mountain casts plans for IPO

Outdoor sporting goods retailer Gander Mountain said Thursday it's going public.
The Bloomington-based chain filed for an $86.2 million initial public offering of its stock, a deal that would raise money to help finance ambitious expansion plans and give the Erickson family, which owns the chain, a ready market to cash in on its investment.	

http://www.twincities.com/mld/pioneerpress/7886899.htm


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Gander Mountain Company Reports Second Quarter Results; 35% Increase in Total Sales 

MINNEAPOLIS, Aug. 18 /PRNewswire-FirstCall/ -- Gander Mountain Company
(Nasdaq: GMTN) today reported sales and earnings results for the second
quarter ended July 31, 2004.

http://www.prnewswire.com/cgi-bin/stories.pl?ACCT=109&STORY=/www/story/08-18-2004/0002233884&EDATE=


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Had a drinks with a GM manager last weekend. He was telling me the plans they have to build new stores. He said the Saginaw store is schedule to be a super store. Quads, boats and a huge increase in building size. Like what they are planning for Flint. The saginaw store will be moving in the future.

He also said there will no regular Cabeals store built in Birch Run. He said they have talked about a small store with left overs. He said that is now dead.

Said Bass pro is expensive and Dicks is becoming a sock and jock store.

Gander has big plans for MI.


----------

